# Finally finished it



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

RRA Predator Pursuit upper on a RRA Lower, 2 stage trigger, Ace Stock, RRA Scope Mount and Nikon Coyote 3-9x40


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you wind up tying up in it? Including the scope, I have about $750 in mine. Lots of dough but from what I have found, retail on a rifle like I built is over $1100 so I feel it was worth it. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like she'll be a great tack driver and coyote whacker.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks

With the mount, bipod and optics I have right at $800 in it, I am hoping I get some trigger time later this week to see what she likes


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow.... $800 total in it with a coyote special on top? That's unreal! Congrats!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Orphanedcowboy said:


> Thanks
> 
> With the mount, bipod and optics I have right at $800 in it, I am hoping I get some trigger time later this week to see what she likes


WOW! Heckuva deal on that whole setup. Do you have some secret supplier where you got your RRA equipment at for less than wholesale? Hook us up!


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

yes it is a real peice of a gun like it


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

I scrounged, traded, but bought the lower from a dealer for $330 with the trigger guard, stock and 2 stage, and bought the scope mount off of Gunbroker for $45 shipped. The rest was a piece at a time, trading and selling to get what I wanted.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this the same OrphanedCowboy that shares the same passion for Browning Auto-5's as I?



Orphanedcowboy said:


> RRA Predator Pursuit upper on a RRA Lower, 2 stage trigger, Ace Stock, RRA Scope Mount and Nikon Coyote 3-9x40


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

That would be me..........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would be interested in where you got your upper and what you paid for it if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

The upper was in a trade, it came as part of an entire build, I ended up selling the lower for $330 so that made the price of the upper about $300


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Cowboy,
That is a fine lookin' rifle. I can just imagine how much fun it would be to shoot. Ar's have beome my favorite for almost every type of shooting. I don't even mind taking them apart for cleaning, cuz who knows which parts may get added when putting it back together. I know you enjoy every round that you put through it. You may want to order some Coyote Silouette Targets from Sportsman's Guide. They are full coyote size and have replaceable adhesive stick on's with heart,lungs, liver, guts etc. as well as spots to cover those quarter sized groups that you have already fired.
Enjoy your new rifle!! I'm still waiting for my gunsmith to get delivery on my new DPMS barrel in .204 Ruger. I have most of the other parts including my Leupold Mark AR 3-9X40mm with a custom shop BDC Turret tuned for the 40gr Hornady V-Max.
Aren't new guns GREAT!!!
Centex


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Centex would love to see some "show 'n tell" pics when you get yours finished.


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

Will do Ebbs,
I'm going to visit with my gunsmith later this morning and see if I can turn the fire up under him to get with the program and finish my newest addition. I am in the middle of photographing all my firearms and entering s/n's, etc in an updated collector program that I got for the computer. It used to be called New Mexico Gun Collector Software but was recently updated by the designer to include areas for all kinds of collections (guns, knives, coins, stamps, etc). A great thing to have in case something bad should happen!
Centex


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Centex said:


> ... I am in the middle of photographing all my firearms and entering s/n's, etc in an updated collector program that I got for the computer. It used to be called New Mexico Gun Collector Software but was recently updated by the designer to include areas for all kinds of collections (guns, knives, coins, stamps, etc). A great thing to have in case something bad should happen!
> Centex


Bro, you need to start a thread in the gear/guns or something with info about that software. I guarantee that's something all the folks on here would love to have a look at. I know I would. LOL, more homework from me to you!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Ebbs, I have something similar to the program that he is talking about. I made my own in excel that I enter in the s/n, brand, model, description, and then link a picture to. it works pretty nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would be interested as well. As of this time I have pics and descriptions at my house and with both my daughter and parents. Redundancy. The pics and all are in an envelope that I sent to them that has no mention of my address or anything else that could link them to me.


----------

